# External Live View Monitor for Canon 60D



## sanjosedave (Mar 31, 2013)

What is your experience using an external live view monitor for Canon 60D? or, another Canon body

I just want a bigger view. I'm planning on some macro photography later in the Spring, and would prefer an external monitor for live view.

Can I use a laptop that has an hdmi input and see the image on the screen?

Anyway to do this with an ipad 3?

any specific monitor-only brands to review?

Don't need remote control or capture

Thx


----------



## leadphoto (Mar 31, 2013)

Use the software that came with the camera (canon EOS utility) and use a mini usb to the camera and a normal usb back to laptop. That will allow you to do remote (still wired) camera shooting using your laptop. I use it for image playback when messing around with a photobooth.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 1, 2013)

You can plug a HDMI cable from the 60D to any TV that has a HDMI input and whatever would have appeared on the rear LCD display will now appear on the TV.

You can not directly connect an iPad.... as far as I know.... I would love to be corrected on this...


----------

